

Ask HN: What's a modern equivalent of the 80's "War Games" movie? - gur

I saw "War Games" (1983) movie as a teenager and that changed my world. For a European guy like me, it was the first time I saw a home computer or a modem. Matthew Broderick's incarnation of an computer geek was so cool I was determined to become one. I didn't even know the term "hacker" but that movie definitely was influential enough to make me want being one of them.<p>That was back in the 80's. What movies (if any) are driving young hackers nowadays?
======
shutter
Somewhat related: They made a WarGames sequel.
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0865957/>

I don't know of any hacker-related movies specifically, but I'd note a few
sci-fi movies that inspired technological creativity: Flubber (the hovering
robot), I Robot, Ironman. Also Futurama, in a somewhat different way.

------
manvsmachine
Strangely enough, I'd say Iron Man. A lot of people I've talked to about the
movie were more into Tony Stark's smart home tech than they were into the
suit. I distinctly remember one female friend of mine who _despises_ tech
talk, asking me all about whether it would be possible to engineer those self-
dimming window displays.

Maybe it's not as realistically grounded as others, but it definitely shows
people why we do what we do: we like building cool stuff.

------
ruddzw
I'm inclined to just say WarGames. But the closest that I've seen in a more
modern tone was Antitrust. None of my computer-inclined friends seemed to
respect it though.

------
bemmu
The feel of the computer culture back then was so different. Perhaps now the
reality of the web itself is enough? We don't need movies about cyberspace any
longer, it's here now, and that's exciting.

------
thorax
Live Free or Die Hard maybe? War Games Dead Code? Antitrust?

Not sure if those are driving people, but they try to put kids in those sort
of situations to help save the world.

